# Experiences with deVere Group money exchange platform?



## tim27 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dear all,

I am looking to remit some money back home from my HSBC account. As HSBC seems to apply an exchange rate that is not even close to the actual market rate (they take out up to 4%), I was considering alternative options. I looked into money exchange houses like Al Rostami and the likes and that looks pretty ok but cumbersome. 

I heard a positive review of someone about deVere Group and their online currency trading platform. Exchange rates seems reasonable. I am wondering if any of you have any experiences (good or bad) with using this system? I am really interested to learn more about the reliability of this company before I would trust them some of my money.

Any other suggestions are also welcome.

Google and the search function of this forum didnt help (there were some reviews of deVere but that was for employment and not about their services as such).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Google the company name and see how many positive experiences you can find. 

Probably gives you a good idea.


----------



## tim27 (Jul 28, 2013)

Solid advise Andy.

However, if I google I find negative experiences with the company as such (not necesarily relating to their foreign exchange platform) on the one hand, and i have an acquaintance who has a good experience on the other hand. Hence, my question for more experiences and relating to the foreign exchange platform only.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This is a new and interesting angle on spam.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I have used it and saved quite a lot over the banks exchange (I was with HSBC at the time as well so I feel your pain)... Was for the purchase of my UK flat.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I can recommend CurrencyFair - have used them a few times for AED to GBP exchange. Once you've jumped through a few hoops to prove the source of the originating funds, the following transactions have all been straight forward.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

HSBC charges me only 26 dirhams per transfer whatever the amount I'm transferring. And I find their exchange rates very good as well.


----------



## tim27 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> This is a new and interesting angle on spam.


I am completely not related to this company. Just wanting to know people's experiences, good and bad as I mentioned before. 



INFAMOUS said:


> I have used it and saved quite a lot over the banks exchange (I was with HSBC at the time as well so I feel your pain)... Was for the purchase of my UK flat.


Thanks for sharing.

I will also have a look at CurrencyFair.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

i just saved GBP1,800 over HSBC by using CGEN on a transfer to UK. it was my first trade and they were great to deal with.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

tim27 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am looking to remit some money back home from my HSBC account. As HSBC seems to apply an exchange rate that is not even close to the actual market rate (they take out up to 4%), I was considering alternative options. I looked into money exchange houses like Al Rostami and the likes and that looks pretty ok but cumbersome.
> 
> ...


Sent you a pm with some details


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

All that information about your net worth going to DeVere...........


----------

